# Office XP , kann keine E-mail schreiben/empfangen ?



## Krusty-Ac (31. Januar 2005)

Hallo Leute...

Ich habe ein Problem!
Ich kann keine E-mail über OfficeXp empfangen!
Ich habe meine E-Mail Adresse bei Web.de , dort ist auch eine genaue anleitung
wie ich mir das Konto bei OfficeX einrichte! 
Ich habe alles genau befolgt , jedoch kann ich keine E-mial schreiben und empfangen ?
Kann es auch auch sein , dadurch , das ich in Belgien wohne , das ich es deswegen nicht kann ?
Bitte sagt mir dochmal die ihr euer Office eingestellt habt ?!
Währe super nett wenn ich es mit eurer Hilf ehinkriegen würde!
Bis dann...

Krusty-Ac


----------



## Krusty-Ac (31. Januar 2005)

Hallo nochmal...

Also Empfangen kann ich E-mails , nur nicht verschiecken!
BITTE HELFT MIR !?


----------



## Borderlinegirl (1. Februar 2005)

Was bekommst du für eine Fehlermeldung, wenn du verschicken willst?
Hast du den Postausgangsserver (bei web.de -> smtp.web.de) richtig eingegeben?

Ansonsten mal in den Kontoeinstellungen unter "weitere Einstellungen" schauen. Da gibts nochmal nen Karte "Postausgangsserver". Da kann man sowas einstellen wie "vor Versenden abrufen" (d.h. erst Mails holen bevor du versenden kannst).
Überprüf auch die anderen erweiterten Einstellungen (Port 25 für Postausgangsserver z.B.).

Ansonsten nochmal tief durchatmen, Konto nochmal löschen und schritt für schritt der web.de Hilfe (die eigentlich eh recht gut bebildert ist) folgen. ;-)


----------



## Krusty-Ac (1. Februar 2005)

die fehlermedung ist ; 0x800CC0F
der postausgangsserver hat den kontakt abgebrochen ?!
bitte helft mir


----------



## zirag (1. Februar 2005)

Vielleicht mal ein Haken machen bei 

[ ] Server erfordert Authentifizierung 

musst du mal in den Einstellungen schauen  
weiss aber nicht genau ob man das bei web.de aktivieren muss, aber ein Versuch ist es ja wert 


mfg ZiRaG


----------



## Borderlinegirl (2. Februar 2005)

also entweder
1) Nachrichten abrufen vor versenden anhakerln
oder
2) Server erfordert Authentifizierung anhakerln und dann nochmal deine Benutzerdaten dort eingeben

Viel Glück


----------



## giwoody (2. Februar 2005)

Web.de bietet für dieses Problem eine ganz nette Anleitung:

--> klick mich <-- 

Wenn es danach nicht funktioniert, solltest du dich vielleicht mal an Web.de selbst wenden...

Viel Glück


----------



## Krusty-Ac (2. Februar 2005)

jo... hab alles befolgt 
nur mir wir immernoch gesagt das die Verbindung abgebrochen wurde ?!
Hier die genaue Fehlermeldung : 

Fehler (0x800CCC0F) beim Ausführen der Aufgabe "pop3.web.de - Nachrichten werden gesendet und empfangen": "Die Serververbindung wurde unterbrochen. Wenn das Problem andauert, wenden Sie sich an Ihren Administrator oder den Internetdienstanbieter."

Wisst ihr nochwas , was ich machen könnte ?


----------



## Borderlinegirl (2. Februar 2005)

Hast du ne Firewall?
-> Wenn ja, musst du auch erlauben, dass dein Outlook Mails abrufen und versenden kann


----------



## Krusty-Ac (2. Februar 2005)

Ja, ich hab Norton Internet Security 2003
hab aber mit bei Optionen da gegeukct und ist nix , was ich machen könnt!?
Hab sie auchmal kurz ausgemacht und es dann mal versucht , 
aber hat auch nicht geklappt!
ich finde es irgentwie sehr komisch , oder ?!


----------

